# ICW-Topsail



## Buckshot00 (Feb 19, 2017)

Couple of pics from yesterday. First is the inlet at south topsail. Second is construction of a new bridge at Surf City.








The old bridge is a drawbridge built in 1955. The new bridge will be a high rise.


----------



## fubar2 (Feb 24, 2017)

Is Dismal Swamp as bad as the name implies?


----------

